# My Poor Little Boy Has Passed!



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

My little crested gecko has just passes away :sad:

He was some lizard aswell
Always chasing my hand around trying to eat my fingers...
Pooping then using his poop as finger paints on the glass :blush:
Always slapping the glass with his body...

Was just generally a great wee guy...

Will really miss him 

Gex
DoD- 17/11/2012 3:46am


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. :-( do you know if there was anything wrong or was it just sudden? Sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

kim1989 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. :-( do you know if there was anything wrong or was it just sudden? Sorry for your loss. :-(


 was just all of a sudden...


----------



## GuardianReptileCourier (May 7, 2011)

sorry to hear that mate.


----------

